# Como diseñar contador de 0-99 utilizando flip-flop



## PATRICIA

hola

necesito diseñar un contador de 0-99 utilizando flip-flop y haciendo la visualizacion en display


----------



## ArturoGP

Que tal Patricia, para generar el pulso necesitas un NE555, este pulso lo mandas al clock de un 74ls93 (unidades), y la variable D del 74ls93 la mandas a clock de otro 74ls93 (decenas), y ya esta!, ahora deberas de conectar su respectivo 74ls47 a cada 74ls93 para que de esta forma lo visualizes en un display anodo común.

74ls93 = contador de 4 bits 0 a 15
74ls47 = decodificador para display de 7 segmentos anodo común

Para que puedas ver como se conectan revisa los datesheet de cada CI, ahi viene las caracteristicas, conexiones y principales aplicaciones:   www.alldatasheet.com

Ahora para que cada display borre en 9, necesitas mandar a "unos" las patitas rp0 y rp1 del 74ls93, en el codigo = 1010 (ABCD).

Te daras cuenta que el 74ls93 tiene una entrada que dice "IN", a esta patita le vas a dar la variable "A" del mismo CI

Hasta pronto


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Pues el compañero ya te respondió, pero si te estan exigiéndo que lo hagas con FF, primero dile a tu maestro que no sea ranchero que ya existen contadores  jaja, es broma, es muy bueno aprender a hacer las cosas desde su forma más básica.

En fin te posteare abajo un diagrama de un contador de 4 bits si te interesa así me dices y lo aumentamos a 8 bits además de que necesitaremos agregarle un reset para que no pase del 9.

Si te interesa subo la simulación para que la pruebes.

Ahora, ya existen contadores que cuentan del 0 al 9, uno de ellos es el 74192, si pones 2 en cascada puedes contar hasta el 99, puedes contar ascendente o descendentemente y hasta fijar una cuenta inicial.

Como puedes ver el segundo diagrama ya esta completo y es mucho más sencillo y pequeño que el primero, de cualquier manera tu elije cuál te sirve y cualquier otra cosa solo pregunta.

Saludos


----------



## pedrojhr

PATRICIA dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> necesito diseñar un contador de 0-99 utilizando flip-flop y haciendo la visualizacion en display


pero que tenaga una bandera pa q sea scendente o descendente poe faaa ayundeme


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

pedrojhr dijo:
			
		

> PATRICIA dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola
> 
> necesito diseñar un contador de 0-99 utilizando flip-flop y haciendo la visualizacion en display
> 
> 
> 
> pero que tenaga una bandera pa q sea scendente o descendente poe faaa ayundeme
Hacer clic para expandir...


mmm, el 74192, trae para ascendente/descendente, pero si lo quiere con FF, hay 2 opciones.

Para que sea ascendente, se conecta Q a CP del siguiente FF, para descendente se conecta Q'.

Por tanto tal vez con un Multiplexor pueda elejir que salida entra al CP.

O la segunda opción es diseñar el contador utilizando mapas de karnaught, cheque este que hice acá, es un tuto para ahcer contadores en el ejemplo hice uno de código gray. Habría que hacer lo mismo solo que con una entrada adicional.


http://www.descargas.cl/foros/showthread.php?t=2633

Saludos


----------



## marian_dia

Me pareción muy bueno el segundo diagrama... pero como le hago si quiero agregarle dos interruptores? estos son reset (volverá a 00) y pausa/continuar (bastante clara su función)

ojala alguien pueda decirme como hacerlo, gracias   mua!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

marian_dia dijo:
			
		

> Me pareción muy bueno el segundo diagrama... pero como le hago si quiero agregarle dos interruptores? estos son reset (volverá a 00) y pausa/continuar (bastante clara su función)
> 
> ojala alguien pueda decirme como hacerlo, gracias
> 
> Se refiere al segundo de los míos??
> 
> En donde dice MCRL se agrega el de reset, la pausa pude hacerla poniendo antes de la entrada de reloj una OR una entrada es alimentada por el reloj y la segunda por el interruptor de pausa, si lo pone 1, la entrada de reloj estará siempre en 1 y al no haber transición de alto a bajo el contador no aumenta.
> 
> Saludos


----------



## marian_dia

thanx,Ein.... era tal como lo suponia...   

pero ahora mi problema es que para la entrada de reloj estoy usando un 555 en astable (no es demasiado primitivo?) traté de hacerlo con cristal de cuarzo pero.... snif... 

en fin! en el circuit maker no me resulta, solo aparece en 00  :x ... subiré el diagrama.... espero que alguien pueda ayudarme...  (aunque la verdad creo que mi 555 esta pesimamente conectado... lo que me enseñaron en la escuela y lo que investigué me dan diagramas muy distintos   ... necesito que genere pulsos de 1 seg.... )...
este diagrama no esta corregido.... pero en lo del 555 no he hecho cambios... 

au revoir!


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

Hola, el 555 no es primitivo, es el circuito generador de pulsos básico, para hacerlo a 1 segundo, yo hice este para un foro chequelo es casi 1 segundo por ciclo.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f11/circuito-simple-boton-tiro-rapido-1890/#post7777

En el circuit, para simular analógicos es complicado, mejor simule solo lo digital y quite el 55 y de entrada de reloj ponga un interruptor digital ese da tensiones de 5 y 0.

Le adjunto uno ya hecho. 

Saludos

Solo seleccione ssimulación digital y corralo, dele los pulsos con el switch.


----------



## marian_dia

acabo de bajar lo que pusiste, Ein... me ha sido de mucha ayuda. sobre todo por la eficacia con la que ayudas a la gente. i'm impressed! 

saludillos a todos


P.S. lo mejor es que esto pueda servir de ayuda a otras personas no muy habiles como yo jaja 


au revoir!
¨
*********
pero porque un interruptor digital?.... er... necesito que el contador se incremente solo.... ademas en los diagramas que yo tenia sobre el 555 astable, la salida (3) va hacia el dispositivo que necesite los pulsos... en el que tu mencionas tiene una resistencia, luego un led y al final va a ground...

nota... estoy trabajando en el ciruit porque planeo hacerlo con componentes reales.... en la simulacion que me hizo el favor de subir, el "RELOJ" qué es realmente?.... creo que para que lo que yo deseo es ahi donde va conectada la salida del 555... 



p.p.l.m.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

marian_dia dijo:
			
		

> pero porque un interruptor digital?.... er... necesito que el contador se incremente solo.... ademas en los diagramas que yo tenia sobre el 555 astable, la salida (3) va hacia el dispositivo que necesite los pulsos... en el que tu mencionas tiene una resistencia, luego un led y al final va a ground...
> 
> nota... estoy trabajando en el ciruit porque planeo hacerlo con componentes reales.... en la simulacion que me hizo el favor de subir, el "RELOJ" qué es realmente?.... creo que para que lo que yo deseo es ahi donde va conectada la salida del 555...
> 
> 
> 
> p.p.l.m.



Puse un interruptor digital puesto que nunca me salen bien las simulacionea analógicas en el circuit maker.

Y en modo digital no se puede simular el 555 como astable

Pero en la vida real si uso el 555 como entrada de reloj, solo habría que agregarle la OR para el PAUSE.

Saludos


----------



## marian_dia

y se hizo la luz....


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

marian_dia dijo:
			
		

> y se hizo la luz....



Jeje, ya amaneció? o ya le salió?

Saludos


----------



## marian_dia

Ambas cosas! jaja y bueno, perdon por ser tan molestona jaja... pero para justificarme seguiré diciendo que tal vez mis molestias pudieron servir para despejar las dudas de alguien mas.

Bien, a por los cablecitos....


----------



## EinSoldiatGott

marian_dia dijo:
			
		

> Ambas cosas! jaja y bueno, perdon por ser tan molestona jaja... pero para justificarme seguiré diciendo que tal vez mis molestias pudieron servir para despejar las dudas de alguien mas.
> 
> Bien, a por los cablecitos....



No es molestia compañera (si es mujer cierto?)

En fin estamos para ayudarnos 

Cualquiero otra cosa aquí estamos.

Saludos


----------



## Neovanessa

PATRICIA dijo:
			
		

> hola
> 
> necesito diseñar un contador de 0-99 utilizando flip-flop y haciendo la visualizacion en display



Hola!

Necesito hacer un contador del 0-99 y verlo en un display, pero no se como se conecta un 555 lei que hay dos tipos monoastable y astable, ademas que otra forma hay para mostrar en dos displays? Ademas que serie me recomiendan para hacer Demux y mux, me piden minimo de 5 entradas.

Gracias!


----------



## jakiiu

este 0-99 cuando termina de contar se vuelve a poner en 00 y vuelve a contar o se quede en 00 sin moverse? por favor diganme


----------



## FATSIN

Soy nuevo en el foro, y quiero saber si alguien me puede ayudar con un peoblema que tengo.
Tengo un contador de 0 a 99 con un NE555, dos 74ls93 dos 74ls47 y dos displays y un push boton para un reset manual externo.
ya funciona correctamente, el problema esta en que al conectar la fuente de 5 volts, el contador inicia en 79 y de ahi ya funciona correctamente.
¿alguien puede ayudarme?


----------



## Aldo77

saludos a todos, quisiera saber si alguien cuenta con el diagrama de un contador de 0 a 99 con flip flop tipo d


----------



## cevollin

yo tengo un contador de 0 a 9 con flp flop D unas cuantas compuertas y multiplaxores ya que si usaba compuertas logicas se me hiva todo el protoboard


----------



## CHR

Hola soy nuevo en este foro quisiera que porfa alguien me ayude con el diagrama de un contador digital de 0-99 utilizando un 555 en modo astable. de antemano 1000 gracias


----------



## MrCarlos

Hola CHR

Adjunto unos archivos que contienen un contador de 00 a 99.
Espero sean de tu utilidad.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## CHR

Gracias PANA hoy acabo de ver mi hotmail, me salvaste gracias


----------



## lotarionesco

PATRICIA dijo:


> hola
> 
> necesito diseñar un contador de 0-99 utilizando flip-flop y haciendo la visualizacion en display



justamente hice un proyecto igual a este...el unico problema q*UE* tuve al llevar del simulador al protoboard fue la generacion de una señal limpia q*UE* corregi usando disparadores schmitt trigger antes del pulsador que veras en mi diseño:

Suerte...t*E* paso el esquema y el archivo en proteus


----------

